# Worldmark vs. RCI points



## Tahoe2006 (Aug 10, 2007)

Would like to hear from members on the advantages of Worldmark vs RCI points.  I currently have 3 weeks at Cabo.  I would like to buy a point system for more flexible use but am having a hard time deciding which one is better.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 10, 2007)

WM is a TS and RCI is an exchange co.

with WM you can at 12    13  months out call and book any open room in the system

With RCI you can only book a week if that week is deposited into the system.   They may have the possiblity of having a lot more weeks deposited but until someone gives up their week it isn't there. 


PS I moved this to the wyndham board since that is where most WM owners hang out.


----------



## RichM (Aug 10, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> with WM you can at 12 months out call and book any open room in the system



Actually, 13 months...


___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## mshatty (Aug 10, 2007)

RichM said:


> Actually, 13 months...
> 
> 
> ___________________
> ...




To be even more accurate, 13+ months, if you have enough credits to spare.


----------



## RichM (Aug 10, 2007)

True - but the check-in date needs to be 13 months or less in advance. So you can only "call and book" at 13 months. And, anything booked for check-in at exactly 13 months for more than a day would by definition be more than 13 months away 

___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## Tahoe2006 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Worldmark vs RCI*

Thanks for the quick reponse and thanks for moving me to the right place.


----------

